
Show HN: SuperVoc Text to Speech with Google, IBM Watson, Azure and Amazon Polly - andrewstuart
https://www.supervoc.com
======
andrewstuart
Hi folks,

SuperVoc is a weekend project (well a few weekends really).

I built it because I needed it for another project (which I'm still working
on), that needs text to speech.

I started building it as part of that other project, but then I thought really
it could be a standalone site.

Let me know if any problems as I threw it together and launched as quick as
possible.

Enjoy!

------
verdverm
Is the code on GitHub?

~~~
andrewstuart
No, but it's just tied together from all the open code that IBM, Google,
Microsoft and Amazon make available to drive their APIs.

~~~
verdverm
Would be cool to read about your experience and insights on a comparison
across various features, cost, accuracy, quality.

~~~
andrewstuart
If you scroll down the page you can play a whole bunch of examples and do your
own comparison.

Some of the voices are remarkably lifelike.

The most lifelike ones are IBM Watson (which I found a bit surprising to be
honest), Google Wavenet and Azure Neural. The latter two seems to be based on
some sort of AI technology to make the voices sounds more natural.

Amazon Polly does not yet seem to have AI powered voices but presumably they
are working on it.

Text to speec has come a long way since the days of SAM that's for sure.

